# Now to figure out what to do with them....



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2016)

Here's just a sample of a bunch of blocks of Buckeye run through the tank the other day....

A little DNA to bring out the colors but my camera doesn't do them justice. Now to figure out what to make with them.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 20, 2016)

Whatever you make will be purity. Love working with BEB. Post pics when you do make something out of them. Would you be interested in stabilizing some for me? If so shoot me a pm.


----------



## CWS (Jan 21, 2016)

How about presents for me and Kevin. Just sayin


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 21, 2016)

Sell em for hard cash man


----------

